#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с сахалинскими буддистами

## Евгений Грейт

Друзья!

Нас с супругой в июне везут на машине до Крыма. Примерный список городов в которых мы будем останаваливаться такой:

Казань, Уфа, Екатеренбург, Ишим, Омск, Кемерово, Ачинск, Иланск, Нижнеудинск, Тулун, Улан-Удэ, Бада, Биробиджан, Хабаровск. Как будем ехать обратно - еще не знаем, поэтому возможно проедем и другие города.

И если кто-то сможет приютить в Москве с 4 по 11 августа, мы будем очень-очень благодарны!

----------


## Наталья

Екатеринбург ! :Confused:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В Улан Удэ чем могу помогу.

----------

Топпер- (10.07.2013)

----------

